# When can i put chicks together?



## fortzehr (Jun 22, 2013)

I have 6 chicks that are approximately 8 weeks and 8 that are approximately 15 weeks. When can I put them in the same coop together?


----------



## Zakgirlsfarm (Sep 18, 2012)

Better not to mix them but if you really have to do it then do it at night when they can't see each other and keep a good eye on them in the morning. The smaller ones could be at risk from bullying by the older ones so you should only do this if there is no other way to pen them up. I've been able to do it successfully but I've also had some nasty situations to deal with because of doing this. It's always better to avoid mixing ages. Not only from aggressive behavior problems but also from a health point of view. Older chickens have greater immunity to illness whereas the younger ones can catch diseases that the older chickens are resistant to. 

Good Luck!

Let us know what you do and how it goes


----------

